# Seiko 6619-8060 black inner chapter ring



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

View Advert


*Seiko 6619-8060 black inner chapter ring*

I need an original black inner minutes chapter ring for a Seiko 6619-8060




*Advertiser*

Roddyjb



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

